# Magdalena Forsberg, Swedish Biathlon Champ x1



## armin (27 Dez. 2008)




----------



## thokna (28 Dez. 2008)

WoW echt super.


----------



## korat (19 Jan. 2011)

Hey...klasse "!!!!


----------



## sarakoeln (15 Juli 2015)

Sieht doch süss aus, schön ungezwungen. Aber die Blicke der geilen Böcke links! ;-)


----------



## looser24 (3 Nov. 2017)

Ich kann nur hoffen das die aktuellen biathlon mädels da mit ziehen


----------



## 2010 lena (10 Jan. 2021)

Völlig unbekannt, bisher
Danke dafür:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (11 Jan. 2021)

geil geil geil


----------



## adac (22 Jan. 2022)

klasse


----------

